# When was you first bite? What was it?



## VARNYARD (Oct 29, 2007)

When was you first bite? What was it? 

My first bite was many years ago as a child, I think it was a garter snake, but too many years to remember exactly. I was probably around seven years old, herping in central Florida. Dang, that was over 30 years ago, no wonder I can't remember.


----------



## Mike (Oct 29, 2007)

I think my first bite was an alligator lizard, though I might be mistaken. :shock: I wonder why I still love herps after that? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 29, 2007)

I have never been bitten until about a year ago although i did have a garter snake go right up my nose...i guess he thought it was a nice dark hole to hide in lol.

My first bite was actually a Ruthvens king snake when i was trying to put a f/t pinky in his cage, he saw my finger first lol...felt like sand paper. My second bite though was from a Brown Recluse. i ran to the emergency room and they told me my body was not being effected by it and i have been bitten 4 mroe times by the darn things....there every where in my house lol.


----------



## dorton (Oct 29, 2007)

Mine was a black rat snake. I was probably 8 or 9, it was about as long as I was tall.


----------



## Sammy (Oct 29, 2007)

I have been bit so many times by so many creatures that the first time has been lost in the grey matter of my brain.

I can tell you the last one though. It was about a week ago. By a great big male breeder rat of mine. He is in the freezer now after getting bounced off the wall. MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RehabRalphy (Oct 29, 2007)

My first pet reptile that I got bit by was a Boa constrictor imperator baby.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 30, 2007)

My Ball Python bit me the 3rd time I fed him. I was dangling the mouse and he turned away. I STUPIDLY used my left hand to push him back toward the mouse. He struck and release before I could even flinch. 3 little pin pricks (he was only 2 months old). What's the technical name for that?? SFE (Stupid Feeding Error)??

Our B&W Tegu bit me a few time when he was about 5 months old. I was trying to get him to walk onto my hand. Normally whenever I put anything in his tank he would rush and attack it. I slowly put my hand in and he didn't attack. He came over to check it out. He nudged it twice (note - WARNING!), then he chomped down hard leaving a few bleeding holes. He's since calmed down a bit (no pun intended).


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh man, we have some awesome stories, looks like everyone has found that some of our animals can bite. Well all but the one in the nose, lol. Never had that happen, yet.


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 30, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> Oh man, we have some awesome stories, looks like everyone has found that some of our animals can bite. Well all but the one in the nose, lol. Never had that happen, yet.



Believe me...you don't want that to happen.....its one of those things you feel violated when its over  .


----------



## Repton (Oct 30, 2007)

Don't remeber my first, but the last one was a Blood python, them guys strike fast.


----------



## pythonman13 (Oct 31, 2007)

my first time was about 2 1\2 years ago by my female corn and since then she has bitten me a total of 9 times


----------



## Mvskokee (Oct 31, 2007)

when i was young all i did all day everyday was look for animals i would cut my foot on glass walkin creeks. my relatives used to call me mogley from the jungle book. but the two most noteable are when some sort of amevia bit me an wouldn't let go and when i got mike tysoned by my blue tegu i guess my ears smell like a rat or something


----------



## dorton (Oct 31, 2007)

Kinda bite related, when I was about 10 I had collected a bunch of box turtles and had one I was messing with. I decided to get him to stick his head out, I would touch its rear. I did and it closed up on the tip of my finger. That hurt like h#!!. It took like 30 mins before it loosend up.


----------



## Mvskokee (Oct 31, 2007)

dude i would close up on you if you were molesting me too lol


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 31, 2007)

Mvskokee said:


> i got mike tysoned by my blue tegu i guess my ears smell like a rat or something


I know the feeling!! Our female Blue really likes my scent. Especially around the ears and armpits!


----------



## Mvskokee (Oct 31, 2007)

yea my female is the same i make sure i take a shower and have a shirt on and when she gets close to my ears i cover them up i know better now


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 31, 2007)

I made the mistake of taking her out after coming in from working on building another Tegu enclosure. I was really sweaty! She flicked like mad, going from ear to ear until she found the one she liked. Crikey!!

As long as our big Red doesn't do that. His mouth is at least twice the size!


----------



## Mvskokee (Oct 31, 2007)

yea my girl was only like 18 inches she didn't bite it hard but it drew blood. wasn't to happy about it


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 31, 2007)

Ours is full grown, about 4.2 lbs and 31" with about 5" of tail missing.


----------



## Mvskokee (Oct 31, 2007)

i haven't measure mine in forever but she isn't full grown yet. but once when sh was real ungry she rushed my os and attacked the **** zu


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 31, 2007)

When we got our Red he chased our 10 lb dog & 10 year old son across the room. He's kinda mean looking but he's turning out to be a big baby. My wife brought him to a couple of our son's baseball games and he laid in the sun with the dog next to him. It's amazing how some people were very interested in him and some were terrified!!!


----------



## Mvskokee (Oct 31, 2007)

i wish i could get a leash on my girl but its to difficult and i i let her go outside she freaks so i let her sunbath in the windows


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 31, 2007)

She's still young. She'll calm down. Our 7 month old B&W has calmed down quite a bit. But we still can't trust him to run around the house.

All of our adults have been on a leash from the first day we got them (as adults). The Red and female Blue are allowed to wander outside (well supervised). The new male Blue has had a leash on but its too cold to take him outside.


----------



## Mvskokee (Oct 31, 2007)

i wish i could


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 31, 2007)

I guess that's the advantage of buying adult Tegu's. They're already calmed down but not necessarily tame. 

We bought a baby in May. I never imagined 5 months later we'd have 3 adults also and considering breeding!!


----------



## Mvskokee (Oct 31, 2007)

if you breed keep me inmind id love to try to get a male to breed to


----------



## lizardboy101 (Nov 1, 2007)

Mine really sucked it was by a big gray quarter horse gelding when I was 5 years old. Walked up to him started petting him and wam he grabbed my hand. First herp bite was just a leo.


----------



## dicy (Nov 1, 2007)

my first bite was a lacerta bilineata herp wise but the acktual first bite was from a human


----------



## Swtbrat (Nov 1, 2007)

I was about 4 years old,my brother bit my arm. :lol: 

I got bite by my Tegu Rascal when I tried to put a harness on him to go for a walk.
It drew blood and hurt for over a week.
 
Brat!


----------



## nat (Nov 1, 2007)

the first animal bite I ever remeber is from a swan of all things when I was about 4. I still hate birds. ha ha 

The first reptile bite I recieved when I was about 18 and it was from my male rainbow boa. The only other reptile bites I can think of that I have ever experienced was once by my tegu when it was still relatively small, and once by my sulcata mona, who thought my ear looked kinda worth tasting (this is also my most painful bite).


----------



## Mike (Nov 1, 2007)

nat said:


> the first animal bite I ever remeber is from a swan of all things when I was about 4. I still hate birds. ha ha



Haha. I still dislike geese. I was bitten by a freak goose when I was 9. I was feeding the ducks, and there's this one loner goose standing there. So, I throw him some food, and the friggin' thing attacked me. What a psycho. :lol:


----------



## nat (Nov 1, 2007)

yup that's pretty much what happened to me. any birds with long necks tend to be jerks. At the wildlife center I used to volunteer at, you had to wear googles around the blue herons cause they go for the eyes... and as further evidence of my long neck jerk theory... I could pry open the beak of a great horned owl with my fingers without too much concern but I had a spotter with me to go and change the swans water cause the moment you bent over they would getcha


----------



## greentriple (Nov 6, 2007)

I was 6, it was the first grade and her name was Evonne. She was a dreamy blond with green eyes and toothless smile. I walked up to her at lunch, nerves a shatter, I leaned in and told her she looked like a vampire with her two front teeth missing. She sunk her teeth into my shoulder, and it was love at first bite.

I saw her 11 years later in High School, not so dreamy, I told her the story and asked about her weight. The rabies shots were not as bad as the bite she gave me....


----------



## joshandjack (Nov 6, 2007)

i cant remember my first bite from the time i could walk, i attempted to catch anything that moved, and i cant tell you how many times i have been bitten. my mom used to drag me out of this creek by my house, because i was filling my kiddy pool with every crawdad i could catch. i imagine my first herp bite was from an alligator lizard though. i have never really been afraid of herps, which is why i almost got myself admitted to the hospital when i was holding a baby pacific rattler, and it turned its head around enough to graze my finger with its fangs. luckily it didnt break the skin, and i immediately dropped it after learning my lesson.


----------



## olympus (Nov 7, 2007)

When I first got my current tegu I was holding her and I was screaming at somebody else. I think she got nervous and bit me on my face.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 7, 2007)

Back when i was ten i was bitten wile swimming by a cotton mouth it was right in the back of my neck and i freaked out my mom called 911 but it turned out that it was a dry bite thank god


----------



## pythonman13 (Nov 7, 2007)

COWHER said:


> Back when i was ten i was bitten wile swimming by a cotton mouth it was right in the back of my neck and i freaked out my mom called 911 but it turned out that it was a dry bite thank god



WOW that is really lucky i had a close call this pass summer look down and i saw a cotton mouth that i nearly steped on but thank god it decided to run not bite


----------



## All_American (Nov 7, 2007)

My two most memorable bites were when I was a kid, first was a horse decided to eat my fingers instead of the carrot, then when I was about 8yrs of age, my best friends dog at the time went and bit me in the face and almost took my eye out, those are the ones the stick in my head, 

Now reptile related, I can say just a month or so ago, my 9ft BCI decided she did not like me moving her around and tried to bite me and she cought my thumb and left a tooth embeded in the middle of my thumb nail! yes, it hurt too. :lol: 

But it has not stopped me from handling her yet, Dogs are worse in my mind.

Ed


----------



## MMRR - jif (Nov 7, 2007)

I can't remember what the first bite ever was but most likely it was a rodent because I kept gerbils and mice as a kid. I've had several reptile bites. Two different iguana bites sent me in for stitches. I've had one tegu bite from a 3.5 foot argentine that shook his mouse out of his mouth and then went for the nearest thing that looked like food, which was my foot. A tooth must have come close to a nerve because my big toe was numb for several months after the bite. The actual bite didn't hurt too bad. The most painful bite that I can remember was from a Prehensile tailed skink which bit right thru the nail on my ring finger. Another bad one I got from a young peachthroat monitor that probably should have been stitched but I treated it myself. That lizard raked 3 teeth across the top of my index finger between 2 knuckles and the gashes were DEEP!


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 20, 2008)

Bumping up for the new people


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Aug 20, 2008)

if i remember correctly, i was bitten by a dwarf hamster back when i was 2 years old, since then getting bitten and scratched by animals have became a daily thing in my life


----------



## jor71 (Aug 20, 2008)

it was a male goose and he did not like me going near any of the female geese. He would lower his head, hiss and snap on my leg. 

Ash bit me this morning, trying to see if my hand was food. He grab it a few times, he even started to shake his head while biting down on to my finger. He stopped after about a minute or so and walked away.


----------



## Kazzy (Aug 20, 2008)

Gah, my first bite? I've been bitten by so many critters, I wouldn't be able to remember. I remember a snake bite from when I was 7. I saw a group of boys across the street from me one night poking at something with sticks. I ran up and pushed two of the boys out of the way and grabbed the little baby gray rat snake they were trying to kill. The first thing it did was bite me knuckles repeatedly. I didn't flinch, but the boys freaked. lol!


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 20, 2008)

actually not a bite, but first was me walkin through the redwoods as a young child digging through a pile of wood looking for reptiles, when a woodscorpion introduced my ring finger to his stinger. ouch, i cried like i was getting my leg sawed off by rope burn.


----------



## Exhume2Consume (Aug 20, 2008)

i was feeding my girlfriends ball pythons and she has a shy one named psyche anyways i was pulling him and his brother out to socialize them a little. and out of NO WHERE WHAM right on the pinky i didnt feel anything next thing i know im bleeding a little.
didnt hurt a bit just more scared.


----------



## Kazzy (Aug 20, 2008)

I know I've posted this before, but this girl bit me once (the snake...haha, I'm the girl):





Here's the bite after cleaning all the blood off:


----------



## Oddball (Oct 31, 2008)

My first bite was from my posessed texas rat snake. He is angry at life or something. We have all the right heating, substrate and everything, but all he does is hide, eat food, and stare me down. My boyfriends burmese python is nicer than this guy. He's a pretty small rat right now still, barely 12 inches, maybe as thick as a fat ball point pen, very healthy since we demited him when we got him from petco. Then I went to Texas to visit my family and my uncle told me that they are just angry creatures.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 31, 2008)

Oddball said:


> My first bite was from my posessed texas rat snake. He is angry at life or something. We have all the right heating, substrate and everything, but all he does is hide, eat food, and stare me down. My boyfriends burmese python is nicer than this guy. He's a pretty small rat right now still, barely 12 inches, maybe as thick as a fat ball point pen, very healthy since we demited him when we got him from petco. Then I went to Texas to visit my family and my uncle told me that they are just angry creatures.


It's might be genetics but it's also because he's very small and you're very big. He's terrified of you!!! We have a tiny corn snake that is possessed also!


----------



## Harveysherps (Oct 31, 2008)

LOL I was bitten by a copperhead as a child walking the creeks of Athens Al. . The creek went right behind the hospital. So me and my friends walked to it. It went in and told them what happened. They wanted to know what bit me. I told them a copper head. They asked me was I sure. We had caught it and put it in a jar. LOL The doctors asked how I caught it. I told him I grabbed it when it bit my leg. LOL It ended up being a dry bite and we let it go later. I been hooked ever since.


----------



## jntann (Nov 1, 2008)

the fisrt time i was bit was by a baby sidewinder, when i was nine. I was out in the desert, I thought it was a hognose snake. I was in the hospital for 5 days and almost lost the end of my finger. it is still smaller on the end than the same finger on the other hand. 38 years later. after that you could not keep me away from reptiles native to arizona. mostly snakes. me and my brothers always had two or three snakes. we didn't have money to buy Snakes and lizards so we caught and raised wild ones.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Nov 1, 2008)

My first bite was probably a ratsnake of some type or other. Ever since I was able to walk I've been turning over logs and stones(my parents learned early on to always have an extra set of clothes for me because come rain, hurricane, tornado or typhoon nothing was enough to deter me). I was always more of a snatch it first, identify it after kind of a kid and consider myself lucky I was never bitten by anything with medically significant venom.


----------



## Wooly (Nov 3, 2008)

My first bite was when I was about 8 and my brother said it would be cool to put one of them reptile leash on the iguana, I had to slip it over its head and that sucker smashed down on my finger haha.


----------



## damo (Nov 3, 2008)

ants we got the normal black ants and these like red brown ants in the uk my previouse job was drainage engineer any way i climbed in this drain and a load of these ants had made there home in the top corner as i was working large part of the nest fell on top of me and the ants had a right good munch i looked like i had nettle rash around my neck and down my back and thought my head was gonna explode for about four hours but that is the only thing that bit me oh appart from the reptile bug


----------



## steve (Nov 3, 2008)

if memory serves me correct i believe it was a green anole. i was a young kid catching them around my gramma and grampas house in Louisiana. when you consider i was sticking my hands through the bricks holding up the house you could say i was lucky it wasn't something else. =)


----------



## lotsareps (Nov 21, 2008)

i've been herp keeping since i was 4 (19 now)
i was one of those little boys who loved dinosaurs and reptiles. my first bite was either a garter snake or a bullfrog not sure why i was dumb enough to bother a snake period but i was noted in my family and my moms friends of being "the small animal whisperer" 
i'd catch everything with ease and go inside and show mom n dad then put it back (or catch lizards that would be in the shower for some reason)


----------

